# Hi Jimi here..introduction



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Hi , I'm Jimi and I would like to introduce myself. I have never posted in a public forum before. I have watched / read TAM for many months and have gained some great incite. My 1st post .


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

welcome


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Jimi007 said:


> Hi , I'm Jimi and I would like to introduce myself. I have never posted in a public forum before. I have watched / read TAM for many months and have gained some great incite. My 1st post .


Welcome to TAM Jimi!
Feel free to read and post any experiences you have or anything you want others opinion about. I look forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## biqodopa (5 mo ago)

Welcome aboard!


----------

